# Guard dog retriever



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

When she's done killing burglars, you can take her hunting. First year of hunting with her, so far so good. Just can't get her to bring the birds up off the steep bank where I hunt. She drops them at the edge of the water and looks at me like "your turn."


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Thats cool


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Some late season ice breaking.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!!!! Good puppy!!!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Thats just to funny.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Did you train her or did she do it on her own?

Darin


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Thx for the post/pix....the R


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

I got her as a rebound dog when my lab of 11 years got killed. I just couldn't imagine hunting without him, so I decided not to get another hunting dog until I was ready. My wife had always wanted a German Shepherd, so I figured maybe I could get her to flush a grouse some day. I never put any formal training into her other than obedience and sticking a grouse wing in her kong toy. I haven't hunted ducks much in the last two years, simply because retrieving my own birds sucked. 
I happened to find a frozen training duck in the bottom of the freezer a few days before the season and figured it might be worth a try to see if she would retrieve it, and she did. Then I drove down to the lake with a buddy, had him throw it from behind a tree into the water when I shot, sent her, and she brought it back. Took her out for the opening weekend and dropped a wood duck that fell around a point in the lake. She didn't see it go down, so I tossed some rocks out. She swam out, looked at it, then swam back. Did the rock thing a few more times, then she grabbed it. Next two birds she saw fall, sent her, and she got them both!
Next trip got a goose, but she wasn't sure about it, and wouldn't bring it back, so I had to pull out the kayak. Knocked two more ducks down and she retrieved both of those like a champ, minus the whole not bringing them off the bank thing. Got home and let her smell and mouth the goose a little, and got her excited by it.
Went the next morning and shot two geese, she got both of them without any hesitation. 
So, this whole thing was just kind of a cool fluke, and apparently I now have a new duck hunting dog. If I would have known she would have picked it up like this, I would have started seriously training her to hunt right away. She already learned to watch the birds flying, and to watch where I'm pointing the gun after only three trips, so I think I just have an unusual natural on my hands! Lot's of little kinks to work on, but she holds on the shot until I send her, and the heart is there for sure. I was most surprised that she broke ice to get the birds on the last trip of the year, as even some hunting breeds shy from ice. I had to laugh listening to the guys across the lake trying to figure out what the hell kind of dog she was. 

We picked up a second shepherd early this year and the pair of them have turned out to be fantastic ice fishing dogs. When they come out on the lake with me, they play fight, but sound like a couple of rabid badgers when they are doing it. A few of the lakes get kind of crowded on weekends, with guys tending to walk across the whole lake to come and fish right on top of you, even though they have a thousand acres of lake they can fish. Now, when I see people walking towards me, I wait until they get about 70 yards away and tell the big one "get the puppy," which starts them playing and sounding like they want to kill each other. When the people walking up see and hear them, the inevitably stop, stare, and yell out, "are your dogs friendly?" I just stare, then yell back, "NO," then they find a different spot.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

We picked up a second shepherd early this year and the pair of them have turned out to be fantastic ice fishing dogs. When they come out on the lake with me, they play fight, but sound like a couple of rabid badgers when they are doing it. A few of the lakes get kind of crowded on weekends, with guys tending to walk across the whole lake to come and fish right on top of you, even though they have a thousand acres of lake they can fish. Now, when I see people walking towards me, I wait until they get about 70 yards away and tell the big one "get the puppy," which starts them playing and sounding like they want to kill each other. When the people walking up see and hear them, the inevitably stop, stare, and yell out, "are your dogs friendly?" I just stare, then yell back, "NO," then they find a different spot.[/QUOTE]

Never thought of that to get some space. Great story.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Im willing to trade you a 3yr old chesapeake bay retriever for him. I love him to death but this morning in the duck swamp he decided to fart, lick himself, and tried to retrieve a duck before i even shot lol. He usually dont act like this


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Daum Kingfisher.......he knows your aim and anticipated the results...thats one smart pooch.....I have CBRetriever and they are a unique breed....great dogs...the R


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah hes learned well with doves, he gets to were there gonna hit before they hit most times.


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm gonna pass on the farting ball licker/shepherd trade, but thanks for the offer. I will trade you my neighbor's yapping poodle for him though. Let me know and I will go grab the little bastard and get him in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Northwoods said:


> I'm gonna pass on the farting ball licker/shepherd trade, but thanks for the offer. I will trade you my neighbor's yapping poodle for him though. Let me know and I will go grab the little bastard and get him in the mail tomorrow.


I might pay cash for the poodle, these chesapeakes eat alot of food especially when the higs in the low 30s. Gonna try and hit the swamp friday, winterey mix in the forecast!


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

You pay postage and the little bastard will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Deal! Lol


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I had a Chessie years back... damn dog was a super hunter, pointed on land, worked like a pointer, flushed rabbits, only ever lost one bird on the water, but he would not retrieve a bird on land... he'd find'em and point'em out for you but he figured on land was my job to pick'em up... I guess it was a small price to pay for all the birds he saved us on the lakes and streams...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Mine just dont get along with doves. He hasnt grasped the whole smaller than a duck concept, so he picks em up, most of the time gives em to me if he aint gotten choked on the feathers yet lol, and its mauled. Well atleast i dont have to get in the cold water klike Rockfish said


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Shepherds are the absolute best dogs going. I've had three and they all had retrieving and herding instincts. Far as I am concerned they are the most intelligent and loyal breed there is. Must be that close wolf heritage.

Bill


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

KingFisher, I thought I would let you check out the merchandise before I stuff him in a box. Ugly little sucker.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

That's awesome, thanks for the pics. Gotta love GSDs.

I had a friend with a huge Newfie that he had to train the heck out of to get it to retrieve. People saw that dog swimming in a pond and thought it was a small black bear once. Fantastic that your GSD picked it up on instinct.


----------

